# new shooting video idea ! who's in?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hello !!! has you probaly know i have over 200 video's on my youtube and love making them, i have just had a idea, i'm thinking of making a shooting video of forum members shooting, we could have dgui's out of the air shots, bill hayes card cuts, hawks shooting through the tube and a couple of bits from my video's and whoever else wants to be in it, whos in? all you have to do is post the video in this thread and let me know what bit you want in the video? i'm pretty good at editing and putting it all together so it will be a good video, it could be called somthing like
"slingshotforum.com shooters in action" , i think it would be a great video and would almost definately bring more people to the forum, 
so if you want to be in it just post your video in this thread and tell me what bit you want in the video, 
any idea's on the video are also welcome, it could well be the catapult videos that gets loads of hits,
also i will need your name or nickname when you post your video so i can add a caption in the video when your shooting, so get your clips posted and lets make this the biggest slingshot shooting video on youtube !

-- gamekeeper john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

forgot to say you can have more than 1 clip if you want, thanks


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Marvelous Idea, I will think on this. A SlingShot Promotional Idea. I like that. You must have an extra large cranium to have room for those Great Ideas.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I love that idea! I will post my video of aerial shooting soon


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great idea John,if its ok? I would like the arrow and ammo shots in please.

it shows you can shoot arrows too with a slingshot,cheers.

Oh and what name would you like my real name or my youtube nick?






[edit] Oh and John! if for any reason you would rather not put mine in,don't worry I fully understand


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Great idea John,if its ok? I would like the arrow and ammo shots in please.
> 
> it shows you can shoot arrows too with a slingshot,cheers.
> 
> ...


course i will put in in, you can have any name you want just let me know


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok great I'll use my late fathers name then, Pal,cheers


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great idea; If you saw my stop motion film, you'll know I like that kind of thing, and I've worked on a couple of ideas like that for friends. Here's how I would roughly structure it.

First: a bunch of clips showing catapults.
Second: some clips showing types of ammo (including the odd ones, like gumballs, penneys and hex-nuts) and even arrows.
Third: close range shooting.
Fourth: furthering distances, until we reach the really long ones.
Fifth: arrow shooting.
Sixth: impact, showing the things we hit, obviously.
Seventh: SPOOF! where we show misses.

Also, there could be some clips of bands, types and sizes, and pouches. And there would be lots of short clips, of each section, and the order can be played with, until we have something thoroughly enjoyable to watch; even if you're not that interested in catties. It'd be quite a lot of work, but it could be really popular. My stop-motion film is still getting hits, and all my friends and family watched it ages ago.
In fact, I think this is a really, REALLY good idea!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Arrows you say! ok here's one with arrows.






Notice this one has better quality,sadly my Panasonic had to be sold to pay for a little bill,I was left with a few pounds and got a 5M pixel bush camcorder,quite frankly it's pants


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like this idea!

I do not have any incredible videos unfortunately. Maybe put in a clip of ms smacking a can? Go about 90 seconds in.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I like this idea!
> 
> I do not have any incredible videos unfortunately. Maybe put in a clip of ms smacking a can? Go about 90 seconds in.


thanks for the vid, it doesn't matter if its not a 100ft shot or anything, a simple can shot from close range is fine, i just want to include has many people as i can in the vid, thanks john


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a 50 yard shot on film but you cant see the can all that well.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great idea John I would like these two if you would please I have written the times down on each video where the hits occur, A 45ft shot 9.5mm steel on 9.5mm steel around 1min 52 seconds.





through the tube can hit around 4min 50 seconds


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I could do something like this but with a giant catapult, i have aa load of grand kids to practice with,


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is one using paint balls.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Rkyleh1#p/u/7/AiBMCCnHbr0


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks guys for the video's, i can't wait to put it all together, i will leave it untill tomorrow night untill i make the video so everyone gets a chance to be in it, thanks -- john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

any one have any idea what to call the video? a good tittle is important to get loads of hits, i was thinking somthing like "slingshotforum.com shooters in action" anyone else think of anything? thanks john


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

you can also put my tie-break video of july pocket predator contest, i shooted at ten 1" dots and i made 8.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> any one have any idea what to call the video? a good tittle is important to get loads of hits, i was thinking somthing like "slingshotforum.com shooters in action" anyone else think of anything? thanks john


Bad Boy Shooters!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I could do something like this but with a giant catapult, i have aa load of grand kids to practice with,


Granny had all she could take!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

slingshot shooting extravaganza


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Will you do this in way that you can keep adding to it? I have one that I will be working on but don't know if it will work at this time or if I am good enough to pull it off.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll make a video today. I hope so


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

When is your deadline?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> slingshot shooting extravaganza


Yea !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Slingshot Bonanza !


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> Slingshot Bonanza !


That's the one!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

http://youtu.be/mv8Tq36a4wo




http://youtu.be/b1Ykyws1gOY




http://youtu.be/J9jhs2mGNlQ




http://youtu.be/Sp9KRnBZ7mQ





This is what I have for now. use what you want and cut out edit what you dont want.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> Slingshot Bonanza !


with this as the background music?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A Few More:





http://youtu.be/ujC5ajNPLRk




http://youtu.be/0m0APti_l2E


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

there is realy no deadline, i will probaly leave it another couple of days so everyone gets a chance to be in it, by the looks of it its going to be a great video with loads of well known shooters in it


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i like "slingshot bonanza" i think we should go with that has the tittle? there are already a load of clips to put in it, also there will be a couple of mine aswell, the deadline will be wednesday the 31st of august at midnight (brittish time) this gives everyone a couple of days to be involved, has i said before it doesn't matter if its a simple can shot from 20ft it will still be put in the video, by the looks of it we could be looking at a 10 or 15 minute video filled with some of the best slingshot shots out there, anyone welcome to be in it, get your video posted


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

More if you can stand it!





http://youtu.be/keeFmiGklXA





pfshooter


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

hopefully I'll record some aerial shooting today


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Im in


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

another video:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

One more from pfshooter:


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

a couple that i will be putting in, i will edit the clips so u just get the good parts, also i wont be putting any hunting vids in this one -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

when will the video posting permission end? (sorry, i don't know how to say that.)


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Aras said:


> when will the video posting permission end? (sorry, i don't know how to say that.)


midnight on wednesday


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i will be in once i take vids of me shooting lol.. i guess i have a quick clip but i am just shooting into the river. i will make some vids right soon when i attach some bands to all my slingshots..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is one I did today to add to the list.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Why don't you give everyone a week, it'll be better with more people in.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's another video to add to the pile:

http://youtu.be/NlTlHyUAlTM


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

does anyone need more time? i dont want to rush the video and miss people out, john


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, Here might be the next to the last video I will submit for your approval:


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

give me some time please







I want to record some nice shots. I have to persuade my brother to be a cameraman
P.S. do you need just a video at youtube or can I put a mediafire link for download?


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

It isn't much but it is the best I can do at my current skill level. A 20 foot shot at a suspended beer bottle cap with a daisy B52 and 1/4 steel ball.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Another video for the Bonanza Shooting Spree.

http://youtu.be/DsDLRanNtHk


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

And one more,should we all use our nick names here so if you link to here people will know who's who?


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

here's my little entry. nickname : Aras


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hello, i have spoke to "whipcrackdeadbunny" and he is going to put the video together for us, the reason i asked him is because he is great at editing video's, i'm sure he will make a better job than i will lol, heres a video that he has made :






as u can see he's video making skills are nothing less than top class, also there will be about another 5 days for you to get your clips posted, all clips posted will be in the video,

with all the clips that have been posted and with "whipcrackdeadbunny's" video skills it will surely be one of the best slinshot shooting video's out there, -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here you go John, good idea:





 45' Shooting the ace of spades with a bentwood of Roger Henrie's 0:10 - 0:44




 400' shot 2:43 - 2:49 and 3:53 - 4:02




 130' suspended card cut 1:40 - 1:45 and 2:35 - 2:49




 33' Samurai sword split shot 0:34 - 0:42 and 1:41 - 1:58




 .38 lead shot through 5 unopened soda cans and into a plastic gallon jug 1:42 - 2:28


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

another one


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Here you go John, good idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bill







i was hoping you would post


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

two cans one shot


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I wanted to shoot something that would explode and cause all kinds of noise and smoke with plenty of fire.... I ended up shooting a plastic golf ball. If you use your imagination, you will see the grand explosion!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

May want to add one just one more video tomorrow if possible.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is video from this morning to be added to the stack for the Bonanza Slingshot Shooters of this Forum.

http://youtu.be/Kf4TS5mW7Ow


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Put mine in as amateurish attempts I want it noted that I'm still a novice, from the quality I see here my vids suck and look rather lame


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Keep 'em coming folks; I'm a little unwell, it seems I ate a bug, whilst out foraging. This will give you time to get your videos up, and I was thinking I'll need a couple of things, to make sure it's a good video.

Firstly: Instead of posting videos you want involved, Just post your favourite video, and I'll look through any others you've made, to see if I can use them.
If you haven't got a youtube account, PM me, and we'll try to sort some other way out.

Secondly: I think this one will not only be slingshotforum members, that way, we can use some of the fun stuff other people have done out there. Things like this.




And this.




Which will mean we can use it as a promotional video.

Thirdly: I'll need some music; preferably something beyond the international copyright laws, so everyone can watch it. I think most classical music doesn't breach any rights, but I'll be looking out for something that has the right mood, and preferably a good rythm. If you write your own music, let us all have a look, and we'll decide together.

If you think it's not a good idea, to use other videos, or you specifically don't want some of your videos used, then now is the time to mention it; otherwise, keep posting, and keep shooting.
Mr Whippy.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Some music ideas.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I vote for earth wind and fire - shining star


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is one of Bottle Cap Shooting done today, have wanted to try some bottle cap shooting and today finally did.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Russian balalaika balalajka Aleksei Arkhipovsky балалайка 
or
Music For A Found Harmonium
or maybe


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

John, here two for you:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5NnVpKGFJ4


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great I was hoping those two would show up


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

im not shooting anythign in particular but here is me taking one single shot. it would be cool if i was in your video, if only for a second. lol


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My second Winchester '73 Washer Shot:

http://youtu.be/OO74qSdzeDs


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Keep 'em coming folks; I'm a little unwell, it seems I ate a bug, whilst out foraging. This will give you time to get your videos up, and I was thinking I'll need a couple of things, to make sure it's a good video.
> 
> Firstly: Instead of posting videos you want involved, Just post your favourite video, and I'll look through any others you've made, to see if I can use them.
> If you haven't got a youtube account, PM me, and we'll try to sort some other way out.
> ...


ive seen the watermelon fail before.. i cant help but feel especially happy about it lol.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Great I was hoping those two would show up


maybe john gives me a second


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

could i put me pfs vid in? something along the lines of other uses for a slingshot?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> could i put me pfs vid in? something along the lines of other uses for a slingshot?


That's an interesting thought; I think if we can see elastic, or the shooter, it should be allowed. If it looks like a self-defence video, and you can't make out the catty, maybe not though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I was thinking, we can use any images you submit. So put them out there!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> could i put me pfs vid in? something along the lines of other uses for a slingshot?


That's an interesting thought; I think if we can see elastic, or the shooter, it should be allowed. If it looks like a self-defence video, and you can't make out the catty, maybe not though.
[/quote]
ok you obviously know best lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> could i put me pfs vid in? something along the lines of other uses for a slingshot?


That's an interesting thought; I think if we can see elastic, or the shooter, it should be allowed. If it looks like a self-defence video, and you can't make out the catty, maybe not though.
[/quote]
ok you obviously know best lol
[/quote]
Hey, I really liked what you did, but we've got to keep it contextual. I'll have a look when I'm compiling.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Other music ideas.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i love both of the new music vids ):


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Russian balalaika balalajka Aleksei Arkhipovsky балалайка
> or
> Music For A Found Harmonium
> or maybe


Thanks for the input, it's obviously a lovely piece, and Mr Arkhipovsky is amazing; but I feel the piece you chose, doesn't have enough 'punch' to the rythm.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Images?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

what sort of images are u looking for , i 'v got thousends on my laptop lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I guess, you're favourite shooters and bands. I'm thinking of having pics of ammo as well, it will just save me time, to have have them here.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey john, great idea, sorry these are short vids, only have a phone to use at the moment, the comp is not working...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4jVDLvlNqw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

More! Give me more! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice lemon Shot bullseye.









btw howz your conked conk?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

if you click on ly youtube link i have over 200 vids, theres all sorts of catapult related stuff there







john


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Nice lemon Shot bullseye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea me schnoz is better now sniper lol, better than that lemon haha


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This might be a good one to add.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Testing my new blackwood frame....




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrv865e_pzQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey John, great idea. Sorry I'm so late. If it's too late that's cool. The part I'd like to see you use is the 9:30 to 9:40 bit.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice shooting mate....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait for the ready video.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

a couple more from me


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

John...You're a **** good shot.. Well done on that mate...*I* was shaking when you took that shot (And its not even my camera!!!! LOL!!)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> hello !!! has you probaly know i have over 200 video's on my youtube and love making them, i have just had a idea, i'm thinking of making a shooting video of forum members shooting, we could have dgui's out of the air shots, bill hayes card cuts, hawks shooting through the tube and a couple of bits from my video's and whoever else wants to be in it, whos in? all you have to do is post the video in this thread and let me know what bit you want in the video? i'm pretty good at editing and putting it all together so it will be a good video, it could be called somthing like
> "slingshotforum.com shooters in action" , i think it would be a great video and would almost definately bring more people to the forum,
> so if you want to be in it just post your video in this thread and tell me what bit you want in the video,
> any idea's on the video are also welcome, it could well be the catapult videos that gets loads of hits,
> ...


Would you consider videos of projectiles extremely divergent of any target impact?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Would like to be in some how but got no videos? think this will be grate for the forum


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Would like to be in some how but got no videos? think this will be grate for the forum


pete - speak 2 "whipcrackdeadbunny" hes putting the video together for me, i'm sure he will put a couple of pictures in for you


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> hello !!! has you probaly know i have over 200 video's on my youtube and love making them, i have just had a idea, i'm thinking of making a shooting video of forum members shooting, we could have dgui's out of the air shots, bill hayes card cuts, hawks shooting through the tube and a couple of bits from my video's and whoever else wants to be in it, whos in? all you have to do is post the video in this thread and let me know what bit you want in the video? i'm pretty good at editing and putting it all together so it will be a good video, it could be called somthing like
> "slingshotforum.com shooters in action" , i think it would be a great video and would almost definately bring more people to the forum,
> so if you want to be in it just post your video in this thread and tell me what bit you want in the video,
> any idea's on the video are also welcome, it could well be the catapult videos that gets loads of hits,
> ...


Would you consider videos of projectiles extremely divergent of any target impact?
[/quote]
How'd ya mean?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> hello !!! has you probaly know i have over 200 video's on my youtube and love making them, i have just had a idea, i'm thinking of making a shooting video of forum members shooting, we could have dgui's out of the air shots, bill hayes card cuts, hawks shooting through the tube and a couple of bits from my video's and whoever else wants to be in it, whos in? all you have to do is post the video in this thread and let me know what bit you want in the video? i'm pretty good at editing and putting it all together so it will be a good video, it could be called somthing like
> &quot;slingshotforum.com shooters in action&quot; , i think it would be a great video and would almost definately bring more people to the forum,
> so if you want to be in it just post your video in this thread and tell me what bit you want in the video,
> any idea's on the video are also welcome, it could well be the catapult videos that gets loads of hits,
> ...


Would you consider videos of projectiles extremely divergent of any target impact?
[/quote]
How'd ya mean?[/quote]

Missing the target by, oh, perhaps 15 yards to the left/right/high/low.

C'mon now, I'm kidding you! : )


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Would like to be in some how but got no videos? think this will be grate for the forum


Fear not Pete my man, I had every intention of using pictures of your beautiful work.

I've got the video planned now, and I've picked a song; I'll be using pics and videos from the web, but most of it will be drawn from here. It will take a while to compile images and videos, and some more to edit, but hopefully it will not take too long. I'll be willing to take ideas, all through the process, and if you especially want something, post it here (or straight to me) And if it's a music idea, the sooner the better, as it will define the rest of the editing .... here's the song.






It should be fun.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> hello !!! has you probaly know i have over 200 video's on my youtube and love making them, i have just had a idea, i'm thinking of making a shooting video of forum members shooting, we could have dgui's out of the air shots, bill hayes card cuts, hawks shooting through the tube and a couple of bits from my video's and whoever else wants to be in it, whos in? all you have to do is post the video in this thread and let me know what bit you want in the video? i'm pretty good at editing and putting it all together so it will be a good video, it could be called somthing like
> "slingshotforum.com shooters in action" , i think it would be a great video and would almost definately bring more people to the forum,
> so if you want to be in it just post your video in this thread and tell me what bit you want in the video,
> any idea's on the video are also welcome, it could well be the catapult videos that gets loads of hits,
> ...


Would you consider videos of projectiles extremely divergent of any target impact?
[/quote]
How'd ya mean?[/quote]

Missing the target by, oh, perhaps 15 yards to the left/right/high/low.

C'mon now, I'm kidding you! : )
[/quote]
Ha! I'm going to put in misses, and say it was you ... HA!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> hello !!! has you probaly know i have over 200 video's on my youtube and love making them, i have just had a idea, i'm thinking of making a shooting video of forum members shooting, we could have dgui's out of the air shots, bill hayes card cuts, hawks shooting through the tube and a couple of bits from my video's and whoever else wants to be in it, whos in? all you have to do is post the video in this thread and let me know what bit you want in the video? i'm pretty good at editing and putting it all together so it will be a good video, it could be called somthing like
> &quot;slingshotforum.com shooters in action&quot; , i think it would be a great video and would almost definately bring more people to the forum,
> so if you want to be in it just post your video in this thread and tell me what bit you want in the video,
> any idea's on the video are also welcome, it could well be the catapult videos that gets loads of hits,
> ...


Would you consider videos of projectiles extremely divergent of any target impact?
[/quote]
How'd ya mean?[/quote]

Missing the target by, oh, perhaps 15 yards to the left/right/high/low.

C'mon now, I'm kidding you! : )
[/quote]
Ha! I'm going to put in misses, and say it was you ... HA![/quote]

I'll take full responsibilty for ANY misses, after all, even negative publicity is good publicity.

Line up here for your autographs, folks...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Hi Would like to be in some how but got no videos? think this will be grate for the forum


Fear not Pete my man, I had every intention of using pictures of your beautiful work.

I've got the video planned now, and I've picked a song; I'll be using pics and videos from the web, but most of it will be drawn from here. It will take a while to compile images and videos, and some more to edit, but hopefully it will not take too long. I'll be willing to take ideas, all through the process, and if you especially want something, post it here (or straight to me) And if it's a music idea, the sooner the better, as it will define the rest of the editing .... here's the song.






It should be fun.








[/quote]
Hi First Irfan help with our adverts and now this you guys are the bestPete


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry all I know I just put this vid in general, but forgot about the compilation...


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

is the video coming?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Aras said:


> is the video coming?


I'll give you preview soon, but it looks like I'll need more time to finish. I've done harder editing jobs, but for this video, I need to look all over the place, watching videos to see if I can use them, from many sources on the net. It's a lot of unusable material, for one reason or another, but it should make a good video, by the end ... keep your eyes peeled ...


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

u can use my 250 ft shot if you want mate







but i think you may have trouble seeing it in the compilation thing....


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

that 
* ☝☝*

* ☝☝*

* ☝☝*


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey is it possible to add some more into the video? I'd be glad to post some pictures!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Post away, but I can't garuntee anything, because there are sooo many, and I want to be fair, and have some kind of narative.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4510/resize8b.jpg
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2707-img-5728/

Nice one might come tomorrow. Tex design with a redwood palmswell


----------

